# Game 2: Heat @ Bulls (4-23-07, 8:00 ET)



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

*Tuesday, April 24th, 2007 | 8:00 ET | TNT, Sun Sports*



*Round 1 - Game 2*







*@*










*Starting Lineups*




























​


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Game 2 is a must win.

Pat Riley and his boys are not happy campers. lets see how Miami responds


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Even if we lose this game we've still been in much worse situations and emerged victorious. I'd expect them to bring it though.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Flash is the Future said:


> Even if we lose this game we've still been in much worse situations and emerged victorious. I'd expect them to bring it though.


no. theres no "even if we lose". its not an option.

i rarely do this, but im coming out and say the Heat win this one--win the next 2 at home and close it out in the Chi :wordyo:


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Even when they had an 11 point lead with 2 minutes to go, they couldn't put us away, that shows their lack of ability to hit us with a dagger. I still see us taking this series, and this game.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

i even changed my avy for good fortune:biggrin:


----------



## Wishbone (Jun 10, 2002)

Officiating will have a bit of something to do with how game 2 goes.

There were way too many wistles called on Sunday. Both teams got hit with some questionable calls (and I'll be man enough to admit the Bulls benefitted from a few more than the Heat did)

That said - both teams played good games - got some good contributions from their main players. but neither team played their very best game.
It will be interesting to see if Shaq/Wade can keep up their pace sans foul trouble
...Just as interesting to see if Deng/Gordon can continue their hot scoring as well


One thing I know is this series will be a dogfight to the end -- and I think there's a very very good chance it goes to 7 games.
as gut wrenching and as arduous as that will be... it seems like it's the way it's gonna go


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

I don't see this as a "must win" but it should would help things along. I'm looking for Shaq to be more active and try to work his way around his defender rather than try to run them over and get into foul trouble.

AND DONT TRY TO TAKE ANY CHARGES!!!!!


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

I have a feeling that a "physical" play may happen.

Possibly involving NociOWNi and/or UD, Posey isn't dumb enough to take out another Bull in Chicago.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

UD40 said:


> I have a feeling that a "physical" play may happen.
> 
> Possibly involving NociOWNi and/or UD, Posey isn't dumb enough to take out another Bull in Chicago.


No, he'll save that for Miami so when he does it he'lll be cheered on.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

All I ask is less whistles and more basketball. And may the better team on the night win.

Gio your av is distracting me man.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice av Gio...nothin like a bit of lady love


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

How about no whistles for a game? Unless it's a flagrant, don't call it. That would make it even. I keep hearing Steve Kerr make jokes about how there were 25 offensive fouls called in Game 1. Disgusting.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

BG44 said:


> Nice av Gio...*nothin like a bit of lady love*


yep. everyone needs a little p***y, even girls :banana:



Heated said:


> Gio your av is distracting me man.


Its all for a good cause.


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

I agree this is a MUST win... We have to go home with at least 1... and take the other 2 homes games, and we'd need another road...


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

I think we have this one.... with adjustments and after deserving game 1 imo, we wont let this one slip away

im going to miss most of the game due to a final, which really sucks. I wont be able to concentrate on my final knowing a game is going on.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

You are very selfish to be thinking of college at a time like this!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

We got killed in fast break points and rebounding last game. Those are two things i'm sure Riles has stressed to the team that we got to be better in.

It will be interesting to see how the refs handle this game. Hopefully they let the teams play a little more physical this game.

BTW, thanks for making the game thread Gio:cheers:
My computer is getting fixed so I havent been able to go post.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Riles is going public about Wade, and how he has to pick it up on defense.

I know that's going to motivate him.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

If SVG said that in public Shaq/Wade probably would've called him out, but because Riles said that, he'll take it to heart. Good job Riles.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

how unfortunate Wallace has scooped down to floppage level. he was one of the few man enough to play Shaq straight up. Shaq will adjust his game like last year. game 1 he was playing really well until flop-wallace did his act. so i expect a big game from the big fella. Williams and EJ need to step up. they didnt play how were used to seeing them


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Does anyone know if Hinrich got even freakin fined for throwing his mouthguard in teh stands????? Ridiculous if he didnt, he should be suspended after what happened to Udonis..And yes Gio EJ and /JWill need to step up, i know our theme is do it for eddie, but eddies also gotta do it for us


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Dwyane Wade said:


> *Does anyone know if Hinrich got even freakin fined for throwing his mouthguard in teh stands*????? Ridiculous if he didnt, he should be suspended after what happened to Udonis..And yes Gio EJ and /JWill need to step up, i know our theme is do it for eddie, but eddies also gotta do it for us


$25k I believe.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

lol, ud i just checked i ws gon post it, but yeah my reaction to that is IS THAT IT, after what they did to Udonis last year??


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Dwyane Wade said:


> lol, ud i just checked i ws gon post it, but yeah my reaction to that is IS THAT IT, *after what they did to Udonis last year??*


its the NBA, what else is new? :biggrin: 

anyway, i know Kirk didnt have a good game, and many Bulls fans think "oh watch out, bulls beat the Heat, wait till Kirk plays better, thats another weapon etc", but theres a flip side to that. EJ, Williams, Posey also had lackluster games and us Heat fans know they perform better than that. Shaq and Wade (they played descent) were not able to play much of the 2nd half.
Walker was the only player where i can say he played well. Antoine freaking Walker!

and yet we almost managed--somehow-to beat them at the end.

i like the Heats chances.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Gotta make it happen tonight fellas, gotta find a way to make it work.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

They've been given a license to rough Shaq up while Shaq isn't allowed to force contact... Again.


----------



## blh5387 (Apr 6, 2006)

wow, what a horrible start out there. we look terrible!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Smithian said:


> They've been given a license to rough Shaq up while Shaq isn't allowed to force contact... Again.


They started out with a bad call that Shaq benefitted from, and ever since then nothing. How much sloppier can we play? I could intercept some of the passes our guys are throwing.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Man, does anyone remember shaqs first year where we played Detroit in teh ECF and we lost our first game and Wade didnt hav ea great game, well he bounced back for the game two and had 40 pts. Thats why i love game 2's you find out so much about players, but idk if Wade has it in him this year, his shot clearly isnt the same, heck he isnt the same, hes made like 2 jumpers in this whole series...


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Wade just hit a jumper man, gud to see


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

our hustling continues to hurt us man, GET THE FREAKING RB


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

They already have 5 pts off offensive rbs that i can remember, one jumper by BG and one three by Hinrich


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

no defensive intensity what-so-ever.........


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

We're still not getting much of an effort from everyone. Wade's playing nice D on Deng. Because of the size differential, he'll probably be allowed to play him very physically. We're not really hustling, or playing smart, but somehow we're only down 2. Gotta like our chances from here.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> no defensive intensity what-so-ever.........


yeah and Wade isnt hte same, ususally he'd bail us out of this stuff, and Shaq can only do so much..


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

JP didnt get a lot of playing time last time, we may want to paly him more this game, he can shoot too, usually, and he hustles


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Dwyane Please Step Up


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Man are we playing carelessly. We want Ben Gordon to take that shot all night long though. Giving up layups to Big Flop in transition is inexcusable though.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Turnover by wade


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

WAde w/ da jumper, take this freakin thign over


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Thats a great philosophy of Riles, you dont complain about injuries, officating b/c its a sign of weakness, great pint


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

We're gonna lose this game, i can tell, Wade's not himself, great to see that Zo commercial


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

I hate Nocioni so much, but only b/c hes a great player, he's just one of those players taht opposing teams love to hate..


----------



## blh5387 (Apr 6, 2006)

goodnight. i've just lost the faith.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

turnovers, no defensive effort, no hustle.....it's sickening to watch. Everything we hung our hats on last year, we make no effort towards this year.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> turnovers, no defensive effort, no hustle.....it's sickening to watch. Everything we hung our hats on last year, we make no effort towards this year.


Yeah, and we we're doing it all this year during our winning streak when Wade went out, then idk what happend like 4 games before Wade came back we lost it...


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

I'm confused...was it because it was Posey that it was a foul? Would it not be a foul if it was Kap or Shimmy? Serious question.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

^^ no i doubt it, but who knows, in other words, idk if i see them calling it on Toine but its not b/c posey IMO...


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

PoZ got hosed on that 3pt by Chicago...lol


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Again with the stupid play. All of these TOs play right into their hand. They have problems scoring in the halfcourt against us, but if you turn it over and let them run they're very capable scorers. Nocioni always plays like this against us, so that's no surprise, but a 7 point play to end the quarter? Just dribble it out and you save 3 points. That's where Wade normally just takes a fadeaway. We've had so many shots go in against us to end the quarter this year. They're going to actually have to play hard to win this game, and they've got so much confidence in themselves that I'm not sure if they'll bring it until things look awful, like in Game 3. Nocioni doing that gave me flashbacks of Stackhouse doing the same thing against us in the Finals last year in Gmae 2. And we all know how that ended. If they start trying, and start playing smart, this game is ripe for the taking.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Nope, UD, no foul if that is someone else.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

I dont thnk we should have Kapono in, b/c they dont really leave him when hes on offense, and we always send him to the opposite side when we throw it down to Shaq..But he does get Rbs


----------



## blh5387 (Apr 6, 2006)

yeah, there was definitely no foul on nocioni's 3. but it looks like david stern is sucking some bulls **** this year.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

why exactly does Shaq have to survey the floor every catch in the post? Make a quick move and you give Wallace less time to set himself...


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

It still bewilders me to know that Hinrich only got a small fine..J will has to hit his three, if not we shold get him out put DW at PG and bring posey/EJ in...PLEASE


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

and why don't we hit the glass offensively? we're all dropping back on D, nobody is crashing....


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

I feel so bad for Shaq, not b/c he gets plaid millions but b/c they call anyting on him but not only that his teamates set him up, we cant play one-on-one D and then we get shaq into trouble


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

^^Kerr just said what i just said BTW


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Dwyane needs to drive that ball in


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

How is that a foul? He had position with his arms up. Tyrus initiated contact.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

another terrible defensive close-out and it lets Tyrus get a free foul on Shaq....good job fellas, GREAT ****ing DEFENSE!


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

I wouldnt mind Toine driveing it in either..Great Defense by WAde again, sets up mourning who couldnt get the blcok on hinrich..Wade is really overated on his defense


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Alonzo Mourning Just Owned Tyrus Thomas!


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Great block by Zo..Great plays by him so far


----------



## blh5387 (Apr 6, 2006)

yeah, we're screwed. luol deng was great in the 1st game, he's struggling now, but he has teammates who are stepping up right now. nobody is stepping up for us!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

It's official. Tyrus Thomas is Zo's *****. That's the second time he's been absolutely destroyed by Zo while trying to dunk on him. Wade AND1. Things are looking up.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

we are ****ing horrible on defense, horrible...stop someone...show some ****ing pride or something


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Smithian said:


> Alonzo Mourning Just Owned Tyrus Thomas!


I HIGHLY doubt that thats the last time they'll meet at the rim, it'll be interesting to watch taht as the season goes on, we all know that tyrus is a great dunker and zo's a great blocker, its either a great dunk of a great block


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

We need Zo to go roid-rage and get the team pumped up


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> we are ****ing horrible on defense, horrible...stop someone...show some ****ing pride or something


And yet, we're down by 5 with Wade at the line. Not bad in my book. And they're hitting the 3.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> we are ****ing horrible on defense, horrible...stop someone...show some ****ing pride or something


Yeah, our defense is horrible, this offseason we gotta get somone whos a quick permiter defender..HAVE TO ADDRESS THAT, b/c EJ is getting old, ovbously if EJ cant do it GP cant, i dont think pose is fast enough..


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

The bulls have controlled thais game so far


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Big Ben has 7 points and only 2 FTAs. That's a problem.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

We have to keep getting kapono the ball as he makes me eat my words for what i said earlier, but we got to keep giving kapono some play calls..Ben Wallace already has like eight pts on us


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Wade's Jumper is off! Run some plays for kapono Wade jsut cant get it done at the same level


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Flash is the Future said:


> Big Ben has 7 points and only 2 FTAs. That's a problem.


Yes and its not zo's/Shaq's fault but our other permiter guys b/c they cant play d worth junk


----------



## blh5387 (Apr 6, 2006)

never a good sign when ben wallace has 6 points in a half.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

blh5387 said:


> never a good sign when ben wallace has 6 points in a half.


*7*  Rip him out of the air when he gets that kind of position guys! That's the ultimate sign of lazyness.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Now not only does our defense suck, but our shot selection on offense is getting worse and worse


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Now not only does our defense suck, but our shot selection on offense is getting worse and worse


When Shaq goes down, everything crumbles.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Posey is conrolling the boards right now, actually.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Man Hinrich goes right by Wade my goodness this is poor...


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Riles run some plays for kapono make them make an adjusment for him


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

point blank miss......***** about the refs? make a damn bucket


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Posey's playing really hard.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

better Defense, lets go cmon, HEArT


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

With the exception of the phantom call on Posey, the refs have been decent.

There is just no fire in this team so far.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Shaq with a 3rd-chance bucket.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Our Defense got better, and look what happens and then the next play posey lets BG go right by..UGHH


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

AHH BG USED HIS ARM THERE!!!! Man i hate complaining about refs but jeeze


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Bull Fans = Love Posey


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

UD40 said:


> With the exception of the phantom call on Posey, the refs have been decent.
> 
> There is just no fire in this team so far.


That was made up for by the phantom call on Ben to start the game. The officiating's been good so far. Posey's playing great for us. EJ's ben pretty invisible.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

can you show us a damn replay of that last call? Posey guessed right on his move, sure as hell looked like a charge at full speed


----------



## blh5387 (Apr 6, 2006)

NICE, we're right back in it


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> can you show us a damn replay of that last call? Posey guessed right on his move, sure as hell looked like a charge at full speed


He kind of stepped forward and into it though. I can see why that was called a block.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> can you show us a damn replay of that last call? Posey guessed right on his move, sure as hell looked like a charge at full speed


Yes like i said it looked to me like he used his right arm to push off, if thats a home game we'd get the call IMO


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Dwyane Wade said:


> Yes like i said it looked to me like he used his right arm to push off, if thats a home game we'd get the call IMO


Probably, but that one can go either way.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Pose leave Noseyoni and NOSEYoni makes us pay


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

finish this 3 minutes strong and we've escaped a pretty badly played half...


----------



## blh5387 (Apr 6, 2006)

damn, nocioni is the heat killer


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

tie game!


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Yeah we need to finish strong thats one thing i love about Detroit, there a great team b/c htey finish qtrs/halves strong...


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

turnovers.....


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

They make it look so easy..


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

nice shot by Udonis....get a stop here fellas


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Great shooting by Kapono, hes risen to the occassion, good for him, it'll payoff this offseason if he continues it..Posey has also palyed great, Posey, Jason Kapono, Zo, and UD, great halves by them


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

down 3 at half

we survived but we gotta play a HELL of alot better for 24 minutes to finish this game


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

We're fortunate to be down by only 3. They're shooting the 3 exceptionally well. Shaq has two fouls. We haven't been playing that hard. And we've been playing very stupidly. And yet we're down by 3, 55-52. Not bad by my account. If Posey made that 3 the place would've gone silent.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Dwyane Wade said:


> Pose leave Noseyoni and NOSEYoni makes us pay


I thought it was Nocifoni? :whoknows:


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> down 3 at half
> 
> we survived but we gotta play a HELL of alot better for 24 minutes to finish this game


Is it me or does it seem like a role of reversal then last year, they got home court advantage, and they play with the championship composure, they make the big shots when it comes down to it..anyone else notice that?


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Flash is the Future said:


> I thought it was Nocifoni? :whoknows:


lol idk i just made that one up, it came naturally, what ever it is, nocifoni, or NOSEYoni, hes a great player, i'd love to have him on this team, hes a pat riley type player


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

If I have one wish for the second half, I would want Walker to match his play from last game. Wade-Kapono-Posey-Walker-Shaq/Haslem/Zo I think would kil the bulls if Walker can play like he did first game.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Dwyane Wade said:


> lol idk i just made that one up, it came naturally, what ever it is, nocifoni, or NOSEYoni, hes a great player, i'd love to have him on this team, hes a pat riley type player


He sure is. Love to have him. He's pretty tough, along with PJ Brown and Big Flop.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Dwyane Wade said:


> Is it me or does it seem like a role of reversal then last year, they got home court advantage, and they play with the championship composure, they make the big shots when it comes down to it..anyone else notice that?


Kind of, but they're still the ones playing hard, and we're still the ones lounging around out there.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

just got back from my test and looked at the box score

down 3 with Wade and Shaq both struggling...sets up good for the second half. I expect both to step up and hopefully we pull this one out


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

for those of you not watching, you may want to turn it to nbatv, this is a close one


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Did Gary Payton miss the plane to Chicago?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Hopefully Parker hits those and the Raps win...I hate the Nets


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Is Doleac still on the active roster? I don't remember seeing him on bench last couple games even.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Did Gary Payton miss the plane to Chicago?


LOL great question...I still think hes a good defender but i dont think he can keep up with anyone on their team, they're young and way too quick, and gp doesnt really add anything much offensivly..


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

hmm whats new, we start off slow, tehy start off quick, i dont see how we can beat this team w/ out the REAL Dwyane Wade, we cant stop them when we need to and we have no one to look to whos consistant, we should've started w/ Kapono


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

great start to the half....

sub out Eddie, he's as useful as Earl Barron right now that it's playoff time


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> great start to the half....
> 
> sub out Eddie, he's as useful as Earl Barron right now that it's playoff time


It's the bright lights


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

There up by 9, now 7


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Time to change the goal. Eddie Jones has to give to get.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Hmm. Riles has been right all along. Every single time Wade's coming off a screen he's being held by Hinrich on the jersey and wrist. Last time I checked that was a foul.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Agreed smithian..Steve kerr needs to give taht Hubie Brown speech that "If your a young player out there, you dotn want to watch the miami heat, they're so undisiplined"..


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

My God I Cant Stand Watching This Game We Suckkkk..watching Our Team Just Kills My Motivation


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Like I said at halftime; we need Wade-Kapono-Posey-Walker-Shaq/Zo/Haslem.

These first couple minutes have proved my point, sadly.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Any and all momentum we had at the half is gone....long gone.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Dwyane Wade said:


> My God I Cant Stand Watching This Game We Suckkkk..watching Our Team Just Kills My Motivation


Ehh. Heat fans know better than that. This team can turn it on randomly at any time. Hell, they could even start playing hard at any time. Wouldn't THAT be nice.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

UD40 said:


> Any and all momentum we had at the half is gone....long gone.


Unfortunately for us our run coincided with a hot jumpshooting streak for them. If we keep giving them those sma shots all game long, they'll eventually start missing.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

5 bucks say they blow us out


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

why start the half with the same guys who dug us the hole?


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Riley really needs to readjust this year, Wade bailed us out last year, its not happening this year and who knows if Wade's gona be himself ever agian, Wade's back to his skills from his rookie year honestly, he has no real jumper anymore, the only difference is he's got a higher confidence to shoot more


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

I blame Jason Williams and Eddie Jones right now.

We need Kapono and Posey so bad right now.

Eddie Jones has just been TERRIBLE this series. What microscopic he does well is negated by the fact we might be better off 4 on 5.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

They're making all their jumpers right now. We may have missed our opportunity to get a win in Chicago because Shaq couldn't stay on the floor the last game.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

I blame Jason Williams and Eddie Jones right now.

We need Kapono and Posey so bad right now.

Eddie Jones has just been TERRIBLE this series. What microscopic he does well is negated by the fact we might be better off 4 on 5.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Hey guys, a great South Park episode is on. You should check it out.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Dwyane Wade said:


> 5 bucks say they blow us out


already bet $5 that we'd win or lose by 3 or less.....should've saved that for a rainy day instead of believing in this half-assed effort


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> why start the half with the same guys who dug us the hole?


Riley should've started w/ Kapono in there, and maybe even Posey instead of J will, Riley needs to forget about being Loyal to EJ, forget him, its playoff time and if you cant take the pressure then you cant player PERIOD.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

We'll come back in this game, but I'm not sure if it'll be enough. Chicago's on a shooting tear, and when that happens, your best bet is flagrant fouling them and sending a message. Where's Posey?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> already bet $5 that we'd win or lose by 3 or less.....should've saved that for a rainy day instead of believing in this half-assed effort


I hope Randy Pfund is already filling out Payton and Eddie's retirement papers back at the AAA offices...


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

man, I got alot of Chi-town fans calling me right now! ugh...."Let's Go Heat!"


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Shaq looks dlearly embarrased out there, he looked like he was gona cry from anger after that dunk


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

man, I got alot of Chi-town fans calling me right now! ugh...."Let's Go Heat!" 

Ok, Shaq daddy is angry


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Finally we go with Kapono and Posey. Might be too late.

Bad call for a flagrant.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> I hope Randy Pfund is already filling out Payton and Eddie's retirement papers back at the AAA offices...


If that was Nocioni flying to the basket and Posey hit him, that's a flagrant...why the big argument?


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Again if thats Zo, thats not a call, only Doles and Shaq get that call, the NBA refs really outta be asahmed of themselves..


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Miami is playing with no effort at the defensive end, and to top it off, theyre playing some sloppy basketball in offense. i already lost count with Miamis TOs. 

lets pack it up guys, were coming home down 2-0. Miami keeps this up, and well be lucky if we win 1 game in Miami


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

if that not a block.....what is?


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Shaq's been getting hacked. Nice to see them call one.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> If that was Nocioni flying to the basket and Posey hit him, that's a flagrant...why the big argument?


Can we get an announcer that DIDN'T play for the ****ing Bulls??? Kerr finds any way to praise the Bulls


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

really, why do they keep on playing? might as well sit in the middle of the court and let the Bulls run like crazy. lol


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

AllEyezonTX said:


> if that not a block.....what is?


since PJ is certainly going to get blocked, he can throw his body wrecklessly into Shaq to save himself and get a foul call


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Chicago's 9-11 from 3. No one's beating them when they do that.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Finally, Wade-Kapono-Posey-Walker-Shaq all in the lineup together. This is the Heat's best chance for any comeback.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

And ofcoarse TNT lieks to show the posey palys like 50 times..talk about freaking propaganda


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Hmm. I say **** it. Let's start a brawl and see who wins


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

and1 pOz


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Man Would Dwyane WAde freakin stop settling for outside shots, im sick of his bad play, hes hurting our team


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

We are some damn lazy right now.

Bench everyone, tell Quinn and Barron to change into uniform. Give some people some PT who will try.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

If it were'tn for his presense Wade would be so useless, cant play D, cant shoot, wont drive it in and when he does turnsit over..Toine shoots an iladvised three and hurts us, Ben Gordon cant miss


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Oh no, J-Will coming back.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Shaq has played his role, Wade hasnt, ben wallace is doing the small stuff right now, Take toine out


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Smithian said:


> Oh no, J-Will coming back.


man hes been such a dissapointment so far.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

This game's over


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Why put toine in, Why not try the Zo/Shaq effect, man i wanna cry right now


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

why's riley even put WAde back in the game, he cant shoot, he doesnt drive it in..Turnover, my god this is grose basketball


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

It's simple, this game resides on how we start this quarter, is it goan be like all game long where we dont start strong, or are we gona come out strong, i'm not so sure that its even about heart anymore, maybe, just maybe they're just the better team


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Lay off of Wade. He's been decent enough. Time to start the Wade-EJ-Posey-UD-Shaq lineup in Game 3.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

If not for that Walker three at the end, I'd be calling for Quinn, Wright, and Doleac.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

They interviewed these WNBA people last year in the playoffs when we played Chicago.

People don't care.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Dwyane Wade said:


> It's simple, this game resides on how we start this quarter, is it goan be like all game long where we dont start strong, or are we gona come out strong, i'm not so sure that its even about heart anymore, maybe, just maybe they're just the better team


Letting them outrebound AND outshoot us? It's an effort thing.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

funny thing is, that wasn't even the deepest 3 Toine has taken this game...


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Flash is the Future said:


> Lay off of Wade. He's been decent enough. Time to start the Wade-EJ-Posey-UD-Shaq lineup in Game 3.


Decent won't cut it. We clearly need his all to win this series, Shaq's steped up, others havnt


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Flash is the Future said:


> Lay off of Wade. He's been decent enough. Time to start the Wade-EJ-Posey-UD-Shaq lineup in Game 3.


Are you joking? If I never saw that choker Eddie Jones again in my life I would be happy.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Flash is the Future said:


> Lay off of Wade. He's been decent enough. Time to start the Wade-EJ-Posey-UD-Shaq lineup in Game 3.


did you really say start EJ? He's been nothing but HORRIBLE in the past two games, and in the playoffs in general


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Scott stiles is a smart coach calls ttwo timely timeouts, before the momentum can shift to our side, he called it last qtr right before it ended and then he calls it now before we can take the momentum


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

I take it Scott Skiles doesn't like that Dwade layup....


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Yeah, i love EJ but he cant keep up with this team, they're too quick and then when he doesnt hit the outside shot hes useless, we need to go w/ Kapono and jp


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

They start off w/ a score whos surprised, they make the shots when they count


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Great take by Toine


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Dwade w/ the creativity in the paint!


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Wade drives it in, watch out for deng hes unbendable..BG nearly hit that three to man that guy has a shot


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Dwyane Wade said:


> It's simple, this game resides on how we start this quarter, is it goan be like all game long where we dont start strong, or are we gona come out strong, i'm not so sure that its even about heart anymore, maybe, just maybe they're just the better team


the bulls arent the most talented team. they get by with effort. alot of blu collar players there.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

did anyone catch that "flash?!"


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Heat cut it to 7....


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Foul on Deng, Miami ball.

Nice way to stand your ground for Jwill.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Williams cannot shoot that, he hasnt hit a three this sereis maybe if he's been hitting em..We got to watch out for deng,


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

If you flop, we'll flop back.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Kerr is an idiot.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

We're still down by 9 this is crazy, is bad as their playing now and as good as we're playing these last few min we're still down by nine


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Theres nto enought time we're down by 11, and cannot stop deng, and Shaq canot hit his layups, man what can i do this is so frustarting


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Kerr is talking like Posey, Williams, and Kap have never played a game in their life.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Riley has to put Wade in the game and hope he can resuce us out of this theres not enogh time


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Now we're just preying with nothing but 3s.


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

too many outside shots, somebody take it to the hole....


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

These Wade commercials depress me.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Smithian said:


> These Wade commercials depress me.


Espcially the cadalac one, wade's still on the bench waht is riley thinking


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Riley waited to long to go to wade


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

We should have isolated Shaq on Ben Wallace. Ben Wallace was hurt.

While he is limping, START HACKIGN! We're in hell and Shaq is hitting FTs. This is a good time to throw sportsmanship to the dogs and put Ben Wallace on the line.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Wade had three straight drive ins then Riley subs him, riley the hall of famer


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

this is a "Deng" shame


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Luol Deng is just too good,hes outplayed Dwyane Wade by a mile, who woulda thought if somone woulda've told us in the begging of the year that luol Deng would outplay Dwyane Wade in the palyoffs, i dont know if anyone of us could've believed him after seeing Wade's performance last year int he finals


----------



## blh5387 (Apr 6, 2006)

UD40 said:


> Kerr is talking like Posey, Williams, and Kap have never played a game in their life.


maybe because they're looking like they've never played a game in their life?


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Letting a perimeter oriented team get hot is suicide. Riles needs to get someone to go out there and send a message.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Smithian said:


> These Wade commercials depress me.


"Sexxaayy"


----------



## AllEyezonTX (Nov 16, 2006)

Dwyane Wade said:


> Luol Deng is just too good,hes outplayed Dwyane Wade by a mile, who woulda thought if somone woulda've told us in the begging of the year that luol Deng would outplay Dwyane Wade in the palyoffs, i dont know if anyone of us could've believed him after seeing Wade's performance last year int he finals


it's only 2...they need 4, South Beach will be different


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Riley hurt us, when he subbed out Wade why did he do that


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Smithian said:


> We should have isolated Shaq on Ben Wallace. Ben Wallace was hurt.
> 
> While he is limping, START HACKIGN! We're in hell and Shaq is hitting FTs. This is a good time to throw sportsmanship to the dogs and put Ben Wallace on the line.


I was thinking more of putting him on the ground, but that works too.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Bottomline is we need to play better on defense over the next 2 games or we're getting swept


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

AllEyezonTX said:


> it's only 2...they need 4, South Beach will be different


I sure hope so, b/c remember game 2 was suppose to be different, and it was, but for the worst.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

put dorell in the damn game...


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Dwyane Wade said:


> Riley hurt us, when he subbed out Wade why did he do that


Because he realizes that when we let them get hot we're not coming back.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

I had a feeling they wouldn't play that hard tonight. It just seems like something we'd do.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade and Shaq both looked awful. The Heat need to just shake off this game because it's still far from over. Until a team loses on their home floor there's no need to panic.

Let's hope for back to back wins down in Miami. Hopefully Riley changes the starting lineup because Eddie is officially on scrub status.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

adam said:


> Wade and Shaq both looked awful. The Heat need to just shake off this game because it's still far from over. Until a team loses on their home floor there's no need to panic.
> 
> Let's hope for back to back wins down in Miami. Hopefully Riley changes the starting lineup because Eddie is officially on scrub status.


Let's start Shimmy at SF. Maybe his fat head will bother Deng. Or start Posey. Is GP even here tonight?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I forgot that boxing out is now a foul...or maybe Posey can't be physical at all.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

JWill must be a lot more hurt than we think he is. He's just not himself.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Like i said tey have the championship composure, i knew we'd get killed, ovbouisly the two games in Miami are must wins, pressure's on us, but as far as i see it no offense to anyone, I dont think this team can win the championship this year, espicially when Wade is not himself. again i dotn mean to afend anyone, you all know i love this team but lets be real with ourselves..


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

So far, this series has reminded me a lot of this season's opening night.

For some reason, I get the feeling that Shaq and Wade are playing somewhat complacent. I don't see the same hunger for the championship that I saw so often in the playoffs last year. It feels like they're happy to have their ring from last year and don't feel the same total desire this year. I know that Wade is injured, and I have no idea how severe it is. But I still just don't see the same hunger from him. I don't know, I don't know how much pain he's in so I can't criticize too much I suppose.

I'd like to see them turn around in Miami the next couple of games to make this series competitive again. 

And for the love of god, someone has to cover Deng. He's just killing the Heat.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Bottomline is we need to play better on defense over the next 2 games or we're getting swept


come on dude, are u seriously that worried? this hand checking garbage isnt gonna fly much longer. if they pull that in miami, all 5 bull starters will foul out in the 1st. order will be restored, trust me.. and they aint shooting no 80% from three again, not in this lifetime anyway


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Brandname said:


> So far, this series has reminded me a lot of this season's opening night.
> 
> For some reason, I get the feeling that Shaq and Wade are playing somewhat complacent. I don't see the same hunger for the championship that I saw so often in the playoffs last year. It feels like they're happy to have their ring from last year and don't feel the same total desire this year. I know that Wade is injured, and I have no idea how severe it is. But I still just don't see the same hunger from him. I don't know, I don't know how much pain he's in so I can't criticize too much I suppose.
> 
> ...


Agreed, our motivational 15 strong theme was beast last year too, this year its "Do it for Eddie," Thats pretty weak, I dont even know if shaq liked Eddie, i mena i do, i love eddie, and any Heat fan does but i know Shaq said somthing about him in his book A long time ago, now he did sya that they're cool now but who knows..You know UD wnats to do it for eddie after eddie gave him his playoff salary few yrs ago


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Lineup suggestions for Friday? How about Wade-Kapono-Shimmy-UD-Shaq. Or Wade-Posey-Shimmy-UD-Shaq. They start out with PJ and Ben. Maybe Wade-Posey-Shimmy-Zo-Shaq. We need somebody to go out there and get rebounds. Getting out shot by the Bulls is acceptable. It happens. Letting them outrebound us is not acceptable, and it all comes back to the effort category.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

i guess there goes last games "we lost b/c the refs theme" since chicago came out and whoped our butts tonight


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Dwyane Wade said:


> Agreed, our motivational 15 strong theme was beast last year too, this year its "Do it for Eddie," Thats pretty weak, I dont even know if shaq liked Eddie, i mena i do, i love eddie, and any Heat fan does but i know Shaq said somthing about him in his book A long time ago, now he did sya that they're cool now but who knows..You know UD wnats to do it for eddie after eddie gave him his playoff salary few yrs ago


Shaq said EJ would never win anything because he's not clutch. He's probably right.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Dwyane Wade said:


> i guess there goes last games "we lost b/c the refs theme" since chicago came out and whoped our butts tonight


They didn't shoot well the first game. I'm afraid Shaq's foul trouble may have cost us our best shot at beating them in Chicago.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

And i dont mean to sound like that "REEF TO CHIEF" guy about my feeling about our chances at the championship this year


----------



## max6216 (Nov 27, 2002)

Flash is the Future said:


> I was thinking more of putting him on the ground, but that works too.


that's sad.it's basketball not wwe.but if that's what it takes to win.don't whine if it happens to someone on your team.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

nickrock23 said:


> come on dude, are u seriously that worried? this hand checking garbage isnt gonna fly much longer. if they pull that in miami, all 5 bull starters will foul out in the 1st. order will be restored, trust me.. and they aint shooting no 80% from three again, not in this lifetime anyway


Nick we dont have the dwyane wade from last year, this is a lot like when the Lakers lost that year vs detroit to end their dynasty, ppl kept saying they'll come back, i dont see it happening, we lose the first game, make some so called "adjustments" and gets our butts whopped the next.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Is anyone else surprised taht Jason Williams has only hit 1 three ptr, which he het at hte end of game two and Ej i believe hasnt hit any or has hit one..Amazing


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

adam said:


> Wade and Shaq both looked awful. The Heat need to just shake off this game because it's still far from over. Until a team loses on their home floor there's no need to panic.
> 
> Let's hope for back to back wins down in Miami. Hopefully Riley changes the starting lineup because Eddie is officially on scrub status.


I agree as much as i used to disliked Eddie i think he should be defenitely be bench its not like its a bad thing i just think he could be a good spark at the end and Jason Williams also has been horrible.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

Dwyane Wade said:


> Nick we dont have the dwyane wade from last year, this is a lot like when the Lakers lost that year vs detroit to end their dynasty, ppl kept saying they'll come back, i dont see it happening, we lose the first game, make some so called "adjustments" and gets our butts whopped the next.


dude im tellin you, these games meant nothing. lemme try to explain my point of view - eddie is on the bench, and it's no different than when he's in. we lose nothing on defense - that's because gordon is getting his shots off screens and deng is just gettign loose balls and garbage baskets. his jumper aint falling like that the rest of the series. so it doesnt matter who's gaurding them, it could be me out there, their gonna get their shots. in miami, wade is gonna guard gordon and eddie and pose will switch on deng. deng will avg 12 ppg the rest of the series. gordon will avg. the same (as he's been avg'ing *30 not 12). riles isnt dumb, he knows whats going on.
if you think we have no chance, just look back on the last series we were in, we got absolutely destroyed games 1 and 2 and then won 4 in a row to win a championship. this is the same dwyane, i dont care what you think, wade's greatness is best shown by his mental strength not his dunking. he may be a tiny bit less explosive off the dribble, but its not enough for him to NOT take this series over. believe, son


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

We need something special to turn this series around. A hard foul. Wade posterizing someone. It was a hard foul last year, and a Wade-GP argument. What'll it be this year?


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

max6216 said:


> that's sad.it's basketball not wwe.but if that's what it takes to win.don't whine if it happens to someone on your team.


I haven't. But that's the type of play that can turn a series around. Just look at what Posey tackling Kirk did for us last year.


----------



## lgtwins (May 18, 2004)

Flash is the Future said:


> We need something special to turn this series around. A hard foul. Wade posterizing someone. It was a hard foul last year, and a Wade-GP argument. What'll it be this year?


All you are talking about is hard foul or flagrant foul. What are you watching, UFC? Pathetic sportsmanship you have.


----------



## lougehrig (Mar 1, 2005)

nickrock23 said:


> deng is just gettign loose balls and garbage baskets.


He made NINE baskets from 18+ feet away from the basket tonight. That's hardly garbage. He is that hot EVERY single night from 18 feet. He did average 19 ppg this year with almost no post up game. All jumpers. Riley's Ceballos comparison sounds like sour grapes to me. You guys need to find somebody to guard Deng. Wade isn't cutting it.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

lgtwins said:


> All you are talking about is hard foul or flagrant foul. What are you watching, UFC? Pathetic sportsmanship you have.


Hard foul. Or Zo pwning Tyrus Thomas again. Either of them would work. It's gamesmanship.


----------



## lgtwins (May 18, 2004)

Flash is the Future said:


> I haven't. But that's the type of play that can turn a series around. Just look at what Posey tackling Kirk did for us last year.


I have been to a lot of forums but I have never met a flagrant foul advocate like you anywhere. You are one pathetic fan. The fact that you are the most active post on Heat's forum is shame to all the real Heat fans out there.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

lougehrig said:


> He made NINE baskets from 18+ feet away from the basket tonight. That's hardly garbage. He is that hot EVERY single night from 18 feet. He did average 19 ppg this year with almost no post up game. All jumpers. Riley's Ceballos comparison sounds like sour grapes to me. You guys need to find somebody to guard Deng. Wade isn't cutting it.


Wade did an excellent job on him tonight. Wade didn't guard him in the second half, in case you didn't notice. That was a lot of Kapono and Posey. They backed off him to much.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

lgtwins said:


> I have been to a lot of forums but I have never met a flagrant foul advocate like you anywhere. You are one pathetic fan. The fact that you are the most active post on Heat's forum is shame to all the real Heat fans out there.


Ok. Thanks for your opinion :wave:


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

Coming in peace here. Now, win or lose this series, are you all finally going to give respect to the Bulls?

That is the only thing that irks me the most, like we aren't on your level or can compete with this team. We are a better team this year than last. 

We went 31-10 at home.
Finished 49-33, 3rd best record in the East.
Was 2nd in Defensive Field Goal%.
Lead the league in rebounds.
Beat Dallas, San Antonio, Phoenix, Detroit, Cleveland and you all.

Yes, the Heat are the champs, I grant you that, but the trash talk by Shaq of saying this is not a rivalry until Chicago does something, well, it has become one. Remember, Chicago lost to Detroit 3 straight times from 88-90, that was still a rivalry.

I'll be the 1st to admit, when the Heat are totally healthy, they are a better team than the Bulls. You win with veterans in this league, check all the past champions. Yet, I do know that in the next 2 years, we will be the better team hands down. Riley mortgaged the future for Shaq, remember you gave up Caron Butler and Lamar Odom in that trade.

Win or lose, is the respect due?


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

Flash is the Future said:


> Wade did an excellent job on him tonight. Wade didn't guard him in the second half, in case you didn't notice. That was a lot of Kapono and Posey. They backed off him to much.


Granted, but Deng admitted to forcing it to much in the 1st half. In the 2nd, he let the game come to him. Deng is only 22 and getting better, he will be an all-star.

I can't say Kapono backed off him on that last shot, that was made with Kapono's hand in his face.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

BullsAttitude said:


> Coming in peace here. Now, win or lose this series, are you all finally going to give respect to the Bulls?
> 
> That is the only thing that irks me the most, like we aren't on your level or can compete with this team. We are a better team this year than last.
> 
> ...


Yes it is. And it's due to you to. Repped.


----------



## lgtwins (May 18, 2004)

BullsAttitude said:


> Coming in peace here. Now, win or lose this series, are you all finally going to give respect to the Bulls?
> 
> That is the only thing that irks me the most, like we aren't on your level or can compete with this team. We are a better team this year than last.
> 
> ...


Don't expect any respect for Bulls from this guy, Flash_is_the_future. Only flagrant foul.


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

Flash is the Future said:


> Yes it is. And it's due to you to. Repped.


Thanks, I don't hate the Heat like I did the Pistons of the 80's or Knicks of the 90's or the Lakers of 00-02, can't for some reason. 

Only Posey and his occasional thug tatics get on my nerves and the way Walker carries himself(Goes back to his Celtic days).


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

BullsAttitude said:


> Granted, but Deng admitted to forcing it to much in the 1st half. In the 2nd, he let the game come to him. Deng is only 22 and getting better, he will be an all-star.
> 
> I can't say Kapono backed off him on that last shot, that was made with Kapono's hand in his face.


Some of them were. Some of the weren't. I think Deng's tall enough that when he's hitting his shot there's not much you can do. Guys will have to be all over him to stop him from getting the shot off.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

BullsAttitude said:


> Thanks, I don't hate the Heat like I did the Pistons of the 80's or Knicks of the 90's or the Lakers of 00-02, can't for some reason.
> 
> Only Posey and his occasional thug tatics get on my nerves and the way Walker carries himself(Goes back to his Celtic days).


I can sympathize with you on the Walker part. Even here, his Fat Head still pisses a lot of us off  :cheers:


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

lgtwins said:


> Don't expect any respect for Bulls from this guy, Flash_is_the_future. Only flagrant foul.


Good call! 


Flash is the Future said:


> Yes it is. And it's due to you to. Repped.


----------



## lougehrig (Mar 1, 2005)

Flash is the Future said:


> We need something special to turn this series around. A hard foul. Wade posterizing someone. It was a hard foul last year, and a Wade-GP argument. What'll it be this year?


I predict it'll be Wade being wheeled out in a wheel chair again. Man that was great. I've dislocated my shoulder before and I never needed no wheel chair. I mean Sidney Crosby just played 20 games with a broken foot. That's a real man.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

lougehrig said:


> I predict it'll be Wade being wheeled out in a wheel chair again. Man that was great. I've dislocated my shoulder before and I never needed no wheel chair. I mean Sidney Crosby just played 20 games with a broken foot. That's a real man.


You are aware your in the Heat forum right? I don't think we need another discussion on why a wheel chair was justified.


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

lougehrig said:


> I predict it'll be Wade being wheeled out in a wheel chair again. Man that was great. I've dislocated my shoulder before and I never needed no wheel chair. I mean Sidney Crosby just played 20 games with a broken foot. That's a real man.


Hey, no need to shoot on Wade for when he got hurt, he is back and playing now and a lot of people didn't expect that. Now, surgery this summer will set him back, but don't knock someone cause he wants to play, he loves to play, plays to win. I have respect for that, for wanting to be the best at what you do.

Don't start a fight on the Heat's forum, they are still the champs until someone takes it from them. We've got 2 more wins to go before we can really say anything. They always say the playoffs really doesn't start until someone loses at home!


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

BullsAttitude said:


> Hey, no need to shoot on Wade for when he got hurt, he is back and playing now and a lot of people didn't expect that. Now, surgery this summer will set him back, but don't knock someone cause he wants to play, he loves to play, plays to win. I have respect for that, for wanting to be the best at what you do.
> 
> Don't start a fight on the Heat's forum, they are still the champs until someone takes it from them. We've got 2 more wins to go before we can really say anything. They always say the playoffs really doesn't start until someone loses at home!


We need more fans like you. Heat fans--Rep this guy. I can't, I must spread reputation around before giving it to BullsAttitude again.


----------



## Deng101 (Jan 13, 2005)

I dont think Wade really stopped Deng this game either, he missed a few easy buckets. But, unlike Kirilenko, Deng was able to get past that and have himself a great game. Also, if Wade really was doing such a stellar job you would think he would be guarding him in the 2nd half, when he wasnt.

Before this series is all said and done, I think the Heat will win two games, but me being a Bulls fan and with a 2-0 lead, obviously I think we will win. Will be exciting to see how the game changes down in Miami.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Deng101 said:


> I dont think Wade really stopped Deng this game either, he missed a few easy buckets. But, unlike Kirilenko, Deng was able to get past that and have himself a great game. Also, if Wade really was doing such a stellar job you would think he would be guarding him in the 2nd half, when he wasnt.
> 
> Before this series is all said and done, I think the Heat will win two games, but me being a Bulls fan and with a 2-0 lead, obviously I think we will win. Will be exciting to see how the game changes down in Miami.


Well, GP sucks, and JWill was sucking, so Wade had to move to PG. And he can't guard Deng from the PG position.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

BullsAttitude said:


> Coming in peace here. Now, win or lose this series, are you all finally going to give respect to the Bulls?
> 
> That is the only thing that irks me the most, like we aren't on your level or can compete with this team. We are a better team this year than last.
> 
> ...


No disrespect towards you, but no, I don't have any more respect for the Bulls than I do for the Nets or Wizards. They have been nothing more than bumps in the road for us over the past few years. Do I feel like the Bulls are our "rivals"? No. 


And just a warning, lougehrig, if you continue to instigate problems here, I will make sure we won't have to worry about you anymore on this forum. I have no problem with Bulls fans coming here, as long as they are respectful (BullsAttitude). I've been around your board for the past few days and had no problem talking basketball, but you won't come here and disrespect our board.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> No disrespect towards you, but no, I don't have any more respect for the Bulls than I do for the Nets or Wizards. They have been nothing more than bumps in the road for us over the past few years. Do I feel like the Bulls are our "rivals"? No.
> 
> 
> And just a warning, lougehrig, if you continue to instigate problems here, I will make sure we won't have to worry about you anymore on this forum. I have no problem with Bulls fans coming here, as long as they are respectful (BullsAttitude). I've been around your board for the past few days and had no problem talking basketball, but you won't come here and disrespect our board.


I think they're better than the Wizards. And, I'd consider them better than a healthy Nets team. I still think they're a piece away from a ship, but they've become our second biggest threat in the East behind Detroit.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Flash is the Future said:


> *I think they're better than the Wizards.* And, I'd consider them better than a healthy Nets team. I still think they're a piece away from a ship, but they've become our second biggest threat in the East behind Detroit.


I'm not denying the Bulls as a good team, but I don't consider them a rival. Like Shaq said "they haven't done anything", and it's the truth. You haven't won a playoff series since Jordan left town. We had to earn our respect as we started to win with Wade, and then Shaq. Show me something to respect you for, until then, you're just another good team.

And remember, the Wizards beat the Bulls before getting swept by us that year. So you're comment might be true right now, but looking back it's factually wrong.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> I'm not denying the Bulls as a good team, but I don't consider them a rival. Like Shaq said "they haven't done anything", and it's the truth. You haven't won a playoff series since Jordan left town. We had to earn our respect as we started to win with Wade, and then Shaq. Show me something to respect you for, until then, you're just another good team.
> 
> And remember, the Wizards beat the Bulls before getting swept by us that year. So you're comment might be true right now, but looking back it's factually wrong.


True.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

lougehrig said:


> He made NINE baskets from 18+ feet away from the basket tonight. That's hardly garbage. He is that hot EVERY single night from 18 feet. He did average 19 ppg this year with almost no post up game. All jumpers. Riley's Ceballos comparison sounds like sour grapes to me. You guys need to find somebody to guard Deng. Wade isn't cutting it.


you left out the part where i said his jumpers arent gonna fall like that for the rest of the series - they won't. how is riles comparing deng to ceballos an insult, ceballos was 10x better. shawn marion is the same type player, would it be an insult if he compared him to marion??? 
bottom line, deng is gonna avg 12ppg the rest of the series. gordon will get his 30 but it'll be on 24 shots. you sound like a mavs fan 10 months ago. overly confident.. you probably werent born the last time the bulls won a series.. friday night you will see what im talkin about .. enjoy the 2 wins while u can , trust me


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> And just a warning, lougehrig, if you continue to instigate problems here, I will make sure we won't have to worry about you anymore on this forum. I have no problem with Bulls fans coming here, as long as they are respectful (BullsAttitude). I've been around your board for the past few days and had no problem talking basketball, but you won't come here and disrespect our board.


let him talk so i can quote him on sunday when it's 2-2 and theyre complaining that skiles should play nocioni more.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

No complaints here. Much better called game and we got smoked even worse. Kinda hard to be dissapointed though. Miami doesn't even deserve to win playing like this. There's no passion in this team, and its exactly the opposite for Chicago. They play like a team who's hungry.

Guess they figure they got their rings so they can pack their bags. Thats fine with me if that's the case, just don't come back to Miami next year. I'll be looking for a lot more young fresh legs in our lineup next year, no matter what happens in these playoffs.

Too many vets = no desire.

Oh and if Pat Riley had any balls he'd sit Jason Williams and start (no not GP), Chris QUINN. Where the F has JWill been this series? Get him out of there, FRESH legs.


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

nickrock23 said:


> you left out the part where i said his jumpers arent gonna fall like that for the rest of the series - they won't. how is riles comparing deng to ceballos an insult, ceballos was 10x better. shawn marion is the same type player, would it be an insult if he compared him to marion???
> bottom line, deng is gonna avg 12ppg the rest of the series. gordon will get his 30 but it'll be on 24 shots. you sound like a mavs fan 10 months ago. overly confident.. you probably werent born the last time the bulls won a series.. friday night you will see what im talkin about .. enjoy the 2 wins while u can , trust me



Let me remind you that Deng was the focus of the Heat tonight and in the 4th he still hit his shots when he needed to. That is an insult to compare Deng to Ceballos, Deng is way better than Ceballos ever dreamed of being at 22. Let me state that again, 22!!! Not 25, not 28, 22! He was injured in the '05 Playoffs, and last year was his 1st playoff series, nice to see him coming out this year!!

I was alive the last time the Bulls won a playoff series, hell, I remember them sweeping the Heat in 92, 3-0. I remember sweeping them in 96, 3-0 and almost sweeping in 97, had it not been for a Mourning dunk in game 4, game 5 wasn't even close. 4-1. So I also guess that the rivalry with the Bulls in the mid 90's was nothing, not a rivalry to the Bulls cause the Heat didn't do anything.

You know what, enjoy your 1 championship while you can, cause I truthfully believe it will be your last. I'll enjoy the 6 banners we have hanging in our rafters and the possible more that might come in the future with our young core and lottery pick this year. Remember Shaq, Mourning, GP, Eddie Jones, Walker all getting a year older, all been in the league 10 years or more.

I have no problem talking trash, but when their is no respect from a clueless basketball fan, then I'll lay the smackdown! Yes, I will enjoy the 2 wins now, but remember, you have to win in our house to win this series. You are the type of fan I'm talking about, so blind to give respect when it is due.

Even if we don't win this series, your time at the top of the East is coming to an end. If you truly believe that the Heat will be better than the Bulls in 2 years, hell, maybe next year, then keep fryin your brain with those drugs!!

There is 2 teams I will not talk trash to when it comes to NBA titles, the Boston Celtics and LA Lakers, only teams that have more banners than us.

Chicago Bulls 6 titles
Miami Heat 1 and remember the Bulls never were down 2-0 in the Finals. I was cheering for your team last year but I will admit, if it wasn't for Dallas falling apart in game 3, you wouldn't be holding that trophy right now.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

BullsAttitude said:


> Let me remind you that Deng was the focus of the Heat tonight and in the 4th he still hit his shots when he needed to. That is an insult to compare Deng to Ceballos, Deng is way better than Ceballos ever dreamed of being at 22. Let me state that again, 22!!! Not 25, not 28, 22! He was injured in the '05 Playoffs, and last year was his 1st playoff series, nice to see him coming out this year!!
> 
> I was alive the last time the Bulls won a playoff series, hell, I remember them sweeping the Heat in 92, 3-0. I remember sweeping them in 96, 3-0 and almost sweeping in 97, had it not been for a Mourning dunk in game 4, game 5 wasn't even close. 4-1. So I also guess that the rivalry with the Bulls in the mid 90's was nothing, not a rivalry to the Bulls cause the Heat didn't do anything.
> 
> ...


You're right: When the Bulls/Heat had a "rivalry" (you called it that), we were nothing. We were a good team that wasn't good enough to get over the hump. To say we had any sort of rivalry with Chicago in the 90s just isn't true.

And quite frankly, I could give two ****s about your six banners. How many current Bulls were there? NONE. Do the Celtics feed off their banners? It doesn't mean ****. I guess when you haven't won a playoff series since Jordan left, you have to hang onto something.

Don't get too far ahead of yourself, you still have to win two more games...


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Somebody needs to call out Jason Williams, Udonis Haslem, and Alonzo Mourning. These guys have dissapeared this series. It's not like we should expect this of them. They were all key components to our title run. They're playing like absolute sh!t. Jason Williams can't make a shot to save his life. Haslem makes a play or two then dissapears for a whole quarter, or longer. Zo, hasn't had a whole lot of playing time, but does it matter? He must have some spray butter in his locker that he sprays on his hands before the game. Catch the ****ing ball.


----------



## nickrock23 (Mar 28, 2004)

BullsAttitude said:


> Let me remind you that Deng was the focus of the Heat tonight and in the 4th he still hit his shots when he needed to. That is an insult to compare Deng to Ceballos, Deng is way better than Ceballos ever dreamed of being at 22. Let me state that again, 22!!! Not 25, not 28, 22! He was injured in the '05 Playoffs, and last year was his 1st playoff series, nice to see him coming out this year!!
> 
> I was alive the last time the Bulls won a playoff series, hell, I remember them sweeping the Heat in 92, 3-0. I remember sweeping them in 96, 3-0 and almost sweeping in 97, had it not been for a Mourning dunk in game 4, game 5 wasn't even close. 4-1. So I also guess that the rivalry with the Bulls in the mid 90's was nothing, not a rivalry to the Bulls cause the Heat didn't do anything.
> 
> ...


deng was not the focus of the heat tonight. we didnt double him or pay any special attention to him. if anything, we've let him off easy because we put eddie on gordon. ceballos was better than deng, ive seen both play, been watching deng since duke. pat didn't say 'ceballos at 22' or 33, he said ceballos would score 40 with no plays set for him. ceballos was one of the best players in the league for a few years and youre gonna sit here and argue that luol deng is or will be a better nba player? bro that makes no sense, the guy's done nothing. not saying he's a bad player, but dont compare him to cedric ceballos.

re: MJ - im talkin about now - not last year, not 10 yrs ago, now - about your current players you have 2 guys with experience and one is PJ brown. you can keep telling yourself that the bulls can beat the heat in miami but it's not gonna happen, that's why im telling you to enjoy the 2-0 lead like the mavs fans did last summer. and just for the record, the bulls took longer to win a title. heat are a fairly new franchise. 

you can also tell yourself wade will retire with only 1 ring, if that makes u feel better. you know the series will be tied on sunday, and all the pressure will be on the bulls. cause if they lose game 5 its over in 6 not 7


----------



## BullsAttitude (Jun 11, 2002)

nickrock23 said:


> deng was not the focus of the heat tonight. we didnt double him or pay any special attention to him. if anything, we've let him off easy because we put eddie on gordon. ceballos was better than deng, ive seen both play, been watching deng since duke. pat didn't say 'ceballos at 22' or 33, he said ceballos would score 40 with no plays set for him. ceballos was one of the best players in the league for a few years and youre gonna sit here and argue that luol deng is or will be a better nba player? bro that makes no sense, the guy's done nothing. not saying he's a bad player, but dont compare him to cedric ceballos.
> 
> re: MJ - im talkin about now - not last year, not 10 yrs ago, now - about your current players you have 2 guys with experience and one is PJ brown. you can keep telling yourself that the bulls can beat the heat in miami but it's not gonna happen, that's why im telling you to enjoy the 2-0 lead like the mavs fans did last summer. and just for the record, the bulls took longer to win a title. heat are a fairly new franchise.
> 
> you can also tell yourself wade will retire with only 1 ring, if that makes u feel better. you know the series will be tied on sunday, and all the pressure will be on the bulls. cause if they lose game 5 its over in 6 not 7


Well, how many rings did people say Kobe would win after his 3rd? How many has he won since then? Nothing is in stone cause you are a star. Wade is good, but he will need help to get to the title, where is it going to come from with the older players you have in contract?

So, how was Ceballos so good. What, cause he scored 50 while he played for the Lakers, when they had role players mainly? What, cause he won the dunk contest with a blindfold. The most points he average in his first 3 seasons was 8.2, yes 8.2, look it up.

Deng average 18.8 this year, his 3rd year. Also averaged 7.1 rebounds, 1.18 steals per game while shooting over 50%. Ceballos's highest field goal % was 48%. Want me to go on, yes, Deng is going to be better than Ceballos, hands down. So, what did Ceballos do that was so amazing?

And if you think Ceballos was one of the best players in the league, during what years? He was the best player on the Lakers when they were terrible, plain and simple. He wasn't one of the best players in the league, top scorer, maybe, but not one of the best players. 

Why can't Chicago win in Miami, did it this year in the 1st game, the game you did beat us in, we were in it until midway through the 3rd quarter, had one of our meltdowns. We can win there, just letting you know. See, the respect issue is still not there. This isn't the same Bulls team from last year, sorry, just like this isn't the same Heat team from last year. I'm enjoying the 2 wins and waiting to see how this series plays out. 

If you see one of my previous posts on here, I give the Heat respect. I know if your team was fully healthy, they are a better team than the Bulls, like I said, you win with veterans in this league. If you don't want to respect the Bulls, then fine, maybe when this series is over and the Bulls have moved on, what then, does the respect come then?

Yes, it took the Bulls longer to win the title than the Heat, but it didn't take a major overhaul for us to get there. We didn't mortgage our future for a 1 or 2 year run, we had a 3 year run, then another 3 year run when MJ came back. Side note: the Bulls are the only franchise to make the playoffs in their first year of existence. Plus, expansion record 33 wins. 

Look, I give respect where respect is due, you all are the champs. I respect that, just cause you win 1 doesn't mean you are one of the elite franchises in this league. 

Oh, for the Celtics, if they get 1 of the top 2 picks, I don't expect them to be at the bottom much longer! Especially with the young talent they have now.

Good luck in the rest of the series, just don't be overconfident, Bulls are better than last year. Series might 2-2 on Sunday, might be over, just have to let the games play out.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

The entire team is playing like absolute garbage. In the second half every time Shaq or Wade made a move, practically all 5 Bulls swarmed them. Why? Because nobody else was doing anything. They knew damn well Wade or Shaq were going to the rack every time they were passed the ball. Shaq needs to put this team in check immediately.


----------



## JonH818 (Aug 31, 2006)

So in game 1, the Bulls were flopping and the refs were horrible and every call was going to the Bulls. Ben Wallace all of a sudden became a flop. Shaq says that the Bulls are the same team as last year.....blah blah blah.....and the Heat only lost by 5.

Game 2.......refs were calling a fair game, there was barely any charges called/flopping and the Bulls win by 18.

HMMM.......better wish the Bulls get ALL the calls and become the biggest floppers in NBA history.


----------



## JonH818 (Aug 31, 2006)

So in game 1, the Bulls were flopping and the refs were horrible and every call was going to the Bulls. Ben Wallace all of a sudden became a flop. Shaq says that the Bulls are the same team as last year.....blah blah blah.....and the Heat only lost by 5.

Game 2.......refs were calling a fair game, there was barely any charges called/flopping and the Bulls win by 18.

HMMM.......better wish the Bulls get ALL the calls and become the biggest floppers in NBA history. :cheers:


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

JonH818 said:


> So in game 1, the Bulls were flopping and the refs were horrible and every call was going to the Bulls. Ben Wallace all of a sudden became a flop. Shaq says that the Bulls are the same team as last year.....blah blah blah.....and the Heat only lost by 5.
> 
> Game 2.......refs were calling a fair game, there was barely any charges called/flopping and the Bulls win by 18.
> 
> HMMM.......better wish the Bulls get ALL the calls and become the biggest floppers in NBA history. :cheers:


great job of oversimplifying everything. you re a true fan:greatjob:


----------



## SPIN DOCTOR (Oct 31, 2002)

BullsAttitude said:


> Let me remind you that Deng was the focus of the Heat tonight and in the 4th he still hit his shots when he needed to. That is an insult to compare Deng to Ceballos, Deng is way better than Ceballos ever dreamed of being at 22. Let me state that again, 22!!! Not 25, not 28, 22! He was injured in the '05 Playoffs, and last year was his 1st playoff series, nice to see him coming out this year!!
> 
> I was alive the last time the Bulls won a playoff series, hell, I remember them sweeping the Heat in 92, 3-0. I remember sweeping them in 96, 3-0 and almost sweeping in 97, had it not been for a Mourning dunk in game 4, game 5 wasn't even close. 4-1. So I also guess that the rivalry with the Bulls in the mid 90's was nothing, not a rivalry to the Bulls cause the Heat didn't do anything.
> 
> ...



This is how most Bulls fan's feel. 1 title is nice, but its still just 1 championship, not exactly big bragging rights in the history of the NBA.


----------



## JonH818 (Aug 31, 2006)

Gio305 said:


> great job of oversimplifying everything. you re a true fan:greatjob:



Thanks! I love your avatar by the way. 

This series is far from over. The Heat are just too good and they are the world champions for a reason. It just upsets me when such a good team and such a veteran player like Shaq blames the refs for losing. What is his excuse for game 2? Shaq is a hall of famer and the most dominant player in NBA history, there's no need to point fingers at Eddie Rush.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

JonH818 said:


> Thanks! I love your avatar by the way.
> 
> This series is far from over. The Heat are just too good and they are the world champions for a reason. It just upsets me when such a good team and such a veteran player like Shaq blames the refs for losing. What is his excuse for game 2? Shaq is a hall of famer and the most dominant player in NBA history, there's no need to point fingers at Eddie Rush.


Shaq will be Shaq. what he did doesnt surprise me. though it was unnecessary, Game 1 the officials did suck. but whatever, what happened in game 1 stays in game 1. 

his excuse for game 2?

"we need to play harder"


----------



## JonH818 (Aug 31, 2006)

Is it just me or does it appear that Antoine Walker thinks he's Tim Hardaway with his cross over dribble and his one man game. It makes me laugh when he does that. Yes.....he did take PJ Brown off the dribble once and score but PJ is 60 years old.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Just a few points:

- The Cedric Ceballos thing is a joke... the guy played in over 70 games just twice in 11 seasons... his career best is right around 21 and 8.. (and that was in just 58 games) and Deng is approaching that as a 22 year old... plus, Deng can D it up. I don't think Luol Deng is a god or anything, but he's a good basketball player with a lot of upside.

- As far as how quickly it takes a franchise to win a title, I can't think of a more meaningless statistic... ask the Bucks. Maybe the Heat will get back to the top of the hill... or maybe, like the Bucks, they'll be mostly competitive for 25 yeears but still waiting for their 2nd championship.

As for everything else in the thread... pretty much what I expected... if I was a Heat fan I'd still have confidence in my team, and as a Bulls fan I can't really complain about being up 2-0... still, the Bulls need to win a road playoff game to be considered real contenders, and they have yet to prove that...


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Walker almost always gets to the basket when he decides to stop shooting 3's and put the ball on the floor.


----------



## JonH818 (Aug 31, 2006)

sknydave said:


> Walker almost always gets to the basket when he decides to stop shooting 3's and put the ball on the floor.


Walker sucks and is past his prime. He shoots 27% from 3 point. Yes....he can catch fire occasionally (game 1) but honestly how often is that? Give Kapono the ball more and let him shoot. He is the best 3 point shooter in the league right now. If Walker gets to the basket all the time, let him drive and kick to Kapono.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

JonH818 said:


> Walker sucks and is past his prime. He shoots 27% from 3 point. Yes....he can catch fire occasionally (game 1) but honestly how often is that? Give Kapono the ball more and let him shoot. He is the best 3 point shooter in the league right now. If Walker gets to the basket all the time, let him drive and kick to Kapono.


He completely lost his confidence this year. Thankfully, he appears to have gotten it back.


----------

